# STOLEN HORSE from Kent - now found home safe and well



## Vicki1986 (31 March 2007)

thank you to all the horsey community Big Bird is now back to rightful owner - i dont know how or why that info isnt being disclosed

thanks to everyone who passed her details around x


----------



## Cate21 (31 March 2007)

That is brilliant news


----------



## Ferdinase514 (31 March 2007)

OMG that's great. Try and find out what happened, am itching to know!

T xx


----------



## Chumsmum (31 March 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## Weezy (31 March 2007)

THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS


----------



## TGM (31 March 2007)

Fantastic news!


----------



## ladylisa (31 March 2007)

Wow thats great, and very lucky.


----------



## wendygood (31 March 2007)

brillliant


----------



## Jemayni (31 March 2007)

Thats wonderful (and you need to update your siggy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## catembi (31 March 2007)

A happy ending!!  So pleased for all concerned.


----------



## Sal_E (31 March 2007)

Really?? That's wonderful news. Really, really pleased.


----------



## chunklovescooks (31 March 2007)

great news really happy for you


----------



## lilym (31 March 2007)

thank god for that!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (31 March 2007)

That's great news, what a relief.


----------



## CAYLA (1 April 2007)

WOW...............that is fantastic.............the owner must be soooooooo relieved.....I thought about this poor horse for ages after I read this post 
	
	
		
		
	


	
















 WEHHAY


----------



## brighteyes (1 April 2007)

Brilliant news!  Would love to hear how it was found, if possible.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (1 April 2007)

So happy


----------



## ru-fi-do (1 April 2007)

GREAT! Thats fantastic news, this mare has been playing on my mind for the past few weeks! Hope she is well.


----------



## rrose (2 April 2007)

brilliant news


----------



## Always_late (2 April 2007)

Wonderful news.  Would like to hear how she was found.  What a relief for all.


----------



## juliebrewer (3 April 2007)

sounds like good news to me.  hope they nail the ones whoo took it..


----------



## buffy2 (3 April 2007)

Great news.


----------



## evsj (4 April 2007)

brilliant news, really happy for them - i was just thinking about this mare today, wondering if there'd been any news.


----------



## JessLvsHorses (4 April 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww that is Fabulous news hun xxx

I saw that on Horse mart i think and i was like OMG what a gurgess horse how can anyone take that

Glad its back now


----------



## alfirules (5 April 2007)

thats fantastic news, often horses are stolen and are never found so it is so good to know that she has been returned to her owner who must be overjoyed!!

well done to whoever found her!!


----------



## tashyisaudrey (8 April 2007)

oh so pleased she has been found. Thank god for that - thought a lot about her after seeing the post. The owner must be so relieved, every horse owners nightmare which reminds me I have got to get Caff freezemarked.


----------



## Vicki1986 (10 April 2007)

to everyone asking how/why it will be revealed one day but at the moment a prosecution is relying on the evidence so its all confidential x


----------



## Sal_E (10 April 2007)

GOOD! I hope they successfully prosecute


----------



## Accy (12 April 2007)

Fantastic news i hope the prosecution is sucessful


----------



## Vicki1986 (12 April 2007)

i will do a seperate thread aobut this in the new lounge re the prosecution.....


----------

